# Beach Advice?



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am gonna head out to the beach tomorrow to try and hook something. What beach would you guys reccomend? I usually fish a place called Chickenbone but is there any better places? Im currently looking at google maps to see if i can find a big drop off close to beach... Should i Carolina rig Shrimp? Live Bait? Fleas? Another question... I am kinda gettin tired of paying for bait and want to net some of my own bait! Im good with the cast net just dont know if bait is runnin close enough to beach?should i net sound side? Chum em up? Thanks and sorry for all the questions and posts just trying to get the know how for the area! Sucks bein in the dark! Ha :001_huh:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Google maps isn't going to help for surf fishing. Conditions change too quickly. Just go from lot to lot looking for the best cuts. If you pack light, walk it.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

C'mon Flats Boy
there are long threads on this forum on all you need to know

reading the surf
sand fleas
ghost shrimp


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Chickenbone is a good place. Just find a cut and use the fleas or shirimp on a Carolina rig. Cast several lines and different distances to determine at what distance/depth the fish are.

Good luck!


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Devinsdad,

Any ghost shrimp on J-beach???:001_huh:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't fish J-Beach so I don't really know. They are pretty scarce from what I hear but if you can find some, use them. I am going tomorrow to Chickenbone ans am gonna use fresh shrimp and maybe sand fleas if I can dig up a few.


----------

